# The best Coffee...



## Angel (Jan 6, 2016)

I know this is a personal thing... but any advice on the best coffee suppliers for Northamptonshire?

Thanks


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well your local guys will include Bella Barista. I've no doubt there are other good ones in the area but I don't know who exactly is where. Happy bean shopping!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I've no experience of Bella Barista as a roaster but have seen a number of comments. Suggest you search this forum for insight on Bella Barista as a roaster.


----------

